# Bricks Farm



## JimHavok (Aug 26, 2011)

The Travel Channel will be in South East MO. Sep. 2-4 to start filming the new show America's Mud. Good thing I live on the same side of town. If anybody wants to be in pictures here is your chance.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be there with my 300.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope it's better than MudSlingers...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ha ha! Yeah, not a fun of that show. 

Been to Bricks once, awesome.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

what pisses me off is now there is no mud bog for atvs....oh well watching the trucks will be fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

at Bricks? Really? They just wont let you race in it? Or you cant ride in it period?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

no mud races for atvs anymore


----------

